# Breakfast fatty



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

I realized the other day I've only done one fatty so far. Time to correct that with a breakfast fatty. Eggs, onions, peppers, cheese, pretty basic. Eggs seasoned with smoked salt and pepper.



Bacon weave


Ready to roll


Rolled


In the smoker it goes


Smoking at 250, using hickory


----------



## fired up (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking great Dawn!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 21, 2009)

keep us updated on that please


----------



## cruizer (Feb 21, 2009)

Good looking start where's the finished product.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great and is one of my favorite combinations!!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

Still chugging along.


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome weave!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, that was my first one.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking good.  IT temp is 110


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG...pork fat from the fatty dripping onto the lil' 'ol dino bones...........oooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuucccccccc  cchhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! That's a nice little touch...intentional or un-intentional, it works for me!!!!!

That is a superb smoke, Dawn!

Eric


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 22, 2009)

It's done. :D


Sliced


It's for breakfast tomorrow with some biscuits.


----------



## grothe (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks great!
Nicely done Dawn!!


----------



## litto747 (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks incredible, can't wait to see the finished product.

Why oh why do I have to be at work?


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 26, 2009)

In all the curing fuss I forgot about the fatty.  Shame on me.  How about a cream cheese craw daddy fatty?  LOL


----------



## fishawn (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks awsome, mouth is watering, need fatty fix quick!


----------



## rancid5653 (Mar 5, 2009)

I know im brand new here..... But is it rude or bad ettiquette to say... Your fatty is sexy ?  :) 

Great looking eats... Enjoy and thank you for sharing !!!!!!!!


-D


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 5, 2009)

I most have missed this when ya first posted Dawn, Looks really good. I got to do one like it soon.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks good Dawn, I like your bacon weave.:D


----------



## got14u (Mar 7, 2009)

nothing like day old fatties...I love taking the breakfast ones and cuting them a little thiner and warm them up in the pan. slap on some toasted bread with chipotle mayo and oh my i must go eat now. lol..your pics have done it i must do the weave next time


----------

